# 3 of us going after the remaining 246 box elder tags



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

3 of us at work are all going to log in and try to snag a remaing buck tag from the 246 left over for box elder so we can hunt the extended wasatch front archery range. 

What do you think our odds are if we all press the buy button at 800am ??????

Would it be better to attempt a party hunt or is that not an option at this point?

We tried the party hunt for the LE units and no go but we dont have alot of points this year


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't believe you can buy as a group when it comes to leftover tags.

It's hard to predict what your odds of success are, but I do know you need to be online right at the start of things. I tried to buy a leftover pronghorn tag last year (it was gone in less than 3 seconds), and kept an eye on the deer tags while I was at it. The leftover archery tags were gone in a few minutes. I'm toying with buying a muzzleloader tag, myself...


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Clarq said:


> I don't believe you can buy as a group when it comes to leftover tags.
> 
> It's hard to predict what your odds of success are, but I do know you need to be online right at the start of things. I tried to buy a leftover pronghorn tag last year (it was gone in less than 3 seconds), and kept an eye on the deer tags while I was at it. The leftover archery tags were gone in a few minutes. I'm toying with buying a muzzleloader tag, myself...


i plan to wear out that "BUY" button in the first 20 seconds:grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

cdbright said:


> i plan to wear out that "BUY" button in the first 20 seconds:grin:


Just as you are about to punch that button something is going to happen and it'll dump you out.
Then when you get logged back in all of them will be gone.

At least that is my luck


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

It will be mayhem for about 15 minutes I will guess, then they will be gone. 

A couple years ago I was buying a leftover tag. I got it in the cart, entered my payment info and was at the final click and the website froze. Called the DWR and they said not to worry. 

Well I had a bad feeling so I decided to go back in and do it over. Everything went smooth this time. I heard a lot of people had the same thing happen to them and after the DWR told them it would be ok - no payment charged or tag in the mail. Watch out for that scenario.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

same boat for me. i forgot to apply for my unit this year and still have a point left over from last. am i correct in thinking you can keep your points with an OTC tag as long as it's not a limited entry tag?


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

My son didn't apply as he was preparing for a mission and we didn't know when he would be leaving. As luck would have it, he leaves in September and can go. We will be vying for one of those tags as well so we can have one more "Father/Son" experience before he heads to South America for a couple of years. Probably should have applied and then turned it back in if he couldn't make it, but we really thought he would leave in July. Nope! Please save one of those tags for me and my boy to create some memories. I will need those memories to get me through the next two years. :grin:

FH


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

APD said:


> same boat for me. i forgot to apply for my unit this year and still have a point left over from last. am i correct in thinking you can keep your points with an OTC tag as long as it's not a limited entry tag?


You won't lose your points for ANY OTC tags, including LE/OIL tags. Of course, there won't be any leftover LE or OIL tags. (The leftover Zane pronghorn tag last year was a fluke that won't happen again!)

Edited: And you can apply in the general hunt drawings as a group, but you can't buy OTC as a group. It's strictly, first come, first served. And keep in mind that the leftover *LE* and *OIL* (if any) and *GS ELK* tags go on sale at 8:00 am on *July 11th*, while the *GS DEER* tags don't go on sale until 8:00am on *July 13th*, two days later and all *ANTLERLESS *tags go on sale on *July 18th*. Go ahead and write that down or put it on your phone event reminder!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> You won't lose your points for ANY OTC tags, including LE/OIL tags. Of course, there won't be any leftover LE or OIL tags. (The leftover Zane pronghorn tag last year was a fluke that won't happen again!)
> 
> Edited: And you can apply in the general hunt drawings as a group, but you can't buy OTC as a group. It's strictly, first come, first served. And keep in mind that the leftover *LE* and *OIL* (if any) and *GS ELK* tags go on sale at 8:00 am on *July 11th*, while the *GS DEER* tags don't go on sale until 8:00am on *July 13th*.


there's still 20 LE tags this year. i'll still be looking for a general tag though. thanks for the points info.

Hunt number	Hunt name	Species	Weapon	Season dates	Number available
DB1021	North Slope, Summit	Limited-entry buck deer	Any legal weapon	Oct. 7-Oct. 19, 2017	18
EB3003	Cache, Meadowville	Limited-entry bull elk	Archery	Aug. 19-Sept. 15, 2017	2


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

elkfromabove said:


> You won't lose your points for ANY OTC tags, including LE/OIL tags. Of course, there won't be any leftover LE or OIL tags. (The leftover Zane pronghorn tag last year was a fluke that won't happen again!)


There are 18 leftover LE rifle deer tags for North Slope, Summit and 2 archery elk tags on Cache Meadowville.

Also, you lose points and incur a waiting period if you buy a leftover LE tag. See link below (expand the list of leftover LE big game permits to see all that information).

https://wildlife.utah.gov/remaining-permits.html


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Clarq said:


> There are 18 leftover LE rifle deer tags for North Slope, Summit and 2 archery elk tags on Cache Meadowville.
> 
> Also, you lose points and incur a waiting period if you buy a leftover LE tag. See link below (expand the list of leftover LE big game permits to see all that information).
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/remaining-permits.html


Sorry for the misinformation. I stand corrected on both counts! Thanks!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

elkfromabove said:


> Sorry for the misinformation. I stand corrected on both counts! Thanks!


But, hey Elk, you got top-o-the-page! That cancels out the misinformation. :grin:

Cred point to you.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Is it time for a leftover drawing? Sounds like the opening bell online experience is a cluster. Would you pay an application fee to cover the cost of the drawing? Or could the leftover bucks and bulls be added to the antlerless drawing? Is there time for that?-----SS


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

we got 2 out of the 3. Not bad for the cluster the website was this morning.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I did the same thing last year except there was around 500 left over tags. I was logged on by 7:45 and continuously hitting refresh. As soon as 8:00 hit it was chaos. The system must have been over loaded or something because right at 8 I was logged out. I got right back in, and by that time half the tags were already gone and it had literally been only 30 seconds maybe. I got a tag in my checkout, went to submit my payment and....I got a processing error due to high traffic on the website. Logged back out, then back in, and there was literally 50 or so tags left. Got one in the checkout again, submitted my payment...the computer processed my payment for what seemed like an eternity, but finally got the successful screen. It was sheer chaos to say the least. On a cool side note, my brother in law was trying for the same tag, and was running into the same issues. He has one in his checkout and submitted his payment but got error, by the time he was able to log back in the tags were all gone. He wrote the DWR and email about the whole ordeal. They wrote back and apologized saying that their system was overloaded from the traffic, and that he would still be given a tag. Pretty cool on their part for giving him a tag still, and not just saying....sorry for the inconvenience but your sol. Good luck.


----------

